# Info you should know before ordering from CEM



## 68 firebird (Jan 13, 2011)

This is not a slam by any means.  I just would have liked to know this ahead of time.  Once you receive your order from CEM, check the contents against the packing slip. If you're missing anything, DO NOT THROW AWAY THE PACKING SLIP.  They now require you to take a picture of the slip and send it to them before they decide what to do about the product.  I was missing Liquid Stane and contacted them.  They said they needed the slip, but in the meantime my wife threw if out with other junk mail.  They won't replace the product because of it.  Be forewarned.  Don't donate money like I did.
68


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 13, 2011)

sounds very reasonable.....also if an order isn't packed correctly, they can see who packed it and give them a beatdown!

i haven't used "research" items in a while, but have recommended many to try CEM for their studies!!!


----------



## tballz (Jan 13, 2011)

good to know


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds reasonable.....Anyone needs to know that what you dispute was actually ordered.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 13, 2011)

68 firebird said:


> This is not a slam by any means.  I just would have liked to know this ahead of time.  Once you receive your order from CEM, check the contents against the packing slip. If you're missing anything, DO NOT THROW AWAY THE PACKING SLIP.  They now require you to take a picture of the slip and send it to them before they decide what to do about the product.  I was missing Liquid Stane and contacted them.  They said they needed the slip, but in the meantime my wife threw if out with other junk mail.  They won't replace the product because of it.  Be forewarned.  Don't donate money like I did.
> 68




68, check your PM's. Thanks,

CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 13, 2011)

68 thunderbird, I appreacite your business and hope to have you as a return customer. Please check your PMs.

As to the new policy, yes, it is new and it has been put in place for several internal reasons. All packing slips are reviewed, circled and initialed as to the accuracy of the contents of the order before the order is released from our shipping facility. This is an attempt to ensure 100% accuracy. If you receive an order that is missing items or incomplete, please send us your order # and a picture of the packing slip, which we can then use to determine the cause, correct it, and get your the correct and full order. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation. 

CEM


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2011)

I've recently ordered some items from CEM for the first time.  Very impressed with the promptness of delivery and effectiveness of the products.  I noticed on the packing slip there was an audit process where items and qty were circled and initialed for accuracy.  

Would like to see you guys carry liquid Arimidex.  Letro is too strong for me.... Just a suggestion


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Would like to see you guys carry liquid Arimidex.  Letro is too strong for me.... Just a suggestion



They do.......
LiquiDex 30mL 1mg/mL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Dave!  How did I miss that?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2011)

btw... order placed


----------



## Kagigi (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I always do this on delivery.


----------



## 68 firebird (Jan 21, 2011)

*New Twist*

CEM was nice enough to send me a PM explaining he didn't want to lose the business.  While he wouldn't replace the product or refund the money I had spent on his Liquid Stane because I had thrown out the packing slip, he did offer a PromoCode for my next purchase.
Well........Nothing, nada.  That was a week ago.  I even sent a PM inquiring if he had forgotten about the code. No response. Something stinks and I'm pretty sure its CEM's current customer service.  He's on here all the time and could have easily posted up a thread about the new policy.  We all would have understood.
I hating getting fucked by someone I trust.
68


----------



## metalmayhem (Feb 3, 2011)

bump


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Feb 3, 2011)

68 firebird said:


> CEM was nice enough to send me a PM explaining he didn't want to lose the business.  While he wouldn't replace the product or refund the money I had spent on his Liquid Stane because I had thrown out the packing slip, he did offer a PromoCode for my next purchase.
> Well........Nothing, nada.  That was a week ago.  I even sent a PM inquiring if he had forgotten about the code. No response. Something stinks and I'm pretty sure its CEM's current customer service.  He's on here all the time and could have easily posted up a thread about the new policy.  We all would have understood.
> I hating getting fucked by someone I trust.
> 68


OR should hope you can trust they have a copy the invoice  weather its on there or not  what happened to the customer always right ,I guess cem thinks forum members all try to get shit they did not pay for which I know is not your case you don't want something for free just what you PAID THEM FOR. Just my opinion and god given right to speak my mind


----------

